# [Cinelerra] s'y perd dans ses accents (résolu)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Ma locale est LANG=fr_FR.utf8 mais Cinelerra m'affiche des caractères cabalistiques plutôt que les lettres accentuées ... problème classique.

J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions dont le classique

```
export LANG=fr_FR

cinelerra
```

Mais j'ai toujours le même résultat   :Confused: 

Pour le moment, je suis repasse en US (par le fichier desktop) mais quelqu'un saurait-il comment solutionner ce probleme ?

MerciLast edited by destroyedlolo on Sun May 06, 2012 9:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Visiblement, de ce que je comprends ici, cinelerra ne gère pas les locales UTF-8 : http://cinelerra.org/docs/split_manual_en/cinelerra_cv_manual_en_3.html

Donc il te faut générer une locale ISO 

```
echo "fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15" >> /etc/locale.gen

locale-gen
```

Et ensuite lancer cinelerra avec cette locale : 

```
LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro cinelerra
```

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Merci de m'avoir mis sur la piste   :Very Happy: 

C'est encore plus sioux que ca : mon /etc/locale.gen contient 2 entrées pour fr_FR

```
fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR UTF-8
```

(il me semble que ca vient du wiki sur l'UTF-8 ... m'enfin, c'est loin   :Smile:  ).

Et visiblement, l'UTF-8 à priorité sur le ISO.

Bref, comme tu me l'a suggéré, je suis passé en fr_FR@euro ou il n'y a qu'un codage Euro et ca marche beaucoup mieux ...

Si ca peut aider qq'un, mon cinelerra.desktop et donc devenu 

```
[Desktop Entry]

Name=Cinelerra

Name[ja]=Cinelerra

Name[sl]=Cinelerra

Name[fr]=Cinelerra

Name[es]=Cinelerra

Comment=Video Editor

Categories=AudioVideo;

Exec=bash -c 'LANG=fr_FR@euro && cinelerra'

Icon=cinelerra

Terminal=false

Type=Application
```

Merci en tout cas.

----------

## guilc

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Merci de m'avoir mis sur la piste  
> 
> C'est encore plus sioux que ca : mon /etc/locale.gen contient 2 entrées pour fr_FR
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour la locale, ce qui est important ce n'est pas le contenu de ce fichier, c'est la locale définie !

En clair : ce fichier locale.gen définit les locales qui seront générées lors de l'éxécution de la commande "locale-gen" (ou lors de la compilation de la glibc, de manière automatique). Ce sont les locales qui seront utilisables sur le système. Mais cela ne présume pas de la locale utilisée !

C'est différent des définitions que tu peux lire via la commande "locale", ou en lisant tes variables d'environnement LANG et LC_* qui correspond à la locale en cours d'utilisation (et qui est forcément l'une des locales de locale.gen, mais pas toutes à la fois !)

Bref, si tu as suivi les tutos, tu dois avoir LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8 dans ton environnement, ce qui devrait te donner quelque chose comme :

```
$ locale 

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8
```

Donc la locale par défaut de ton système est une locale UTF-8.

Le fait de modifier comme tu l'as fait ton .desktop dit de lancer cinelerra avec une locale iso (iso885915) au lieu de UTF-8, mais cela ne marche effectivement que si la locale iso est générée (et donc définie dans le locale.gen).

Si ça peut éclaircir les choses.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ben comme j'avais 

```
fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR UTF-8
```

dans mon /etc/locale.gen, ben j'avais déjà les 3 locales de générées ... sauf que la fr_FR correspondait à l'UTF8 et non a l'Iso.

Mais je suis toujours confus :

 Avoir 2 définitions pour fr_FR sert-il à quelques choses ?

 de meme, ma locale etant fr_FR.utf8 est-ce que je ne devrais pas avoir une locale a ce nom ?

----------

## guilc

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Mais je suis toujours confus :
> 
>  Avoir 2 définitions pour fr_FR sert-il à quelques choses ?
> 
> 

 

En théorie non, il suffit d'avoir celle qui te sert. Mais on voit bien que ça peut servir dans les cas comme cinelerra  :Surprised: 

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  de meme, ma locale etant fr_FR.utf8 est-ce que je ne devrais pas avoir une locale a ce nom ?
> 
> 

 

Pour les locales valides, regarde du côté de /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED : dans l'absolu, même si ça marche aujourd'hui, ta locale UTF-8 devrait être définie ainsi dans le locale.gen :

```
fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Et les LANG, LC_* qui vont avec dans ton environnement.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ok, je vais donc realigne mon systeme pour avoir qq chose de clean   :Very Happy: 

Merci pour les infos.

----------

